# Pricing Info and 7:40's at the ring!



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Not sure if this has already been posted or not (I got this off another forum, but it was published in a magazine, so hopefully it's accurate!):



> Hello !! I am glad to find this topic and hopefully I can help Japanese translation... I work in NYC and picked this magazine (called "Best Car Magazine Plus" Apr/5 issue) at Japanese bookstore only a block from my office. Sorry if my English is not perfect but at least you figure out what this magazine describes.
> 
> Nissan GT-R will debut at Tokyo Motor Show on Oct/24. Price is confirmed at 6,600,000 Yen = USD 55,932 (USD 1 = 117 Yen as of 3/16). This is much less than we expected, IT'S A BARGAIN !!
> 
> ...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Grazie,
Actually as told before, we should not trust anything from Best Car magazine . . . they are the japanese version of the Sun, but for cars . . . they will write that Godzilla eat the new GTR, if it could sell their magazine . . .

Despite that, they do sometimes hit the truth with their speculations . . .


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

997 GT3 was target from beginning. apparently, they are achieving this goal.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

and why not? the R32 stood Group A on its head and set the 'Ring record, why wouldn't Nissan do it again?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> and why not? the R32 stood Group A on its head and set the 'Ring record, why wouldn't Nissan do it again?


Under 7:40 for under $56K...I'll take two! Not really sure that's realistic, but it would be awesome!!!

I have seen the mid $50K price a couple times though...


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

if they're that much I'll be handing my deposit over as soon as they'll take it. 
Fairly sure they'll be a lot more though.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

even quicker than 7:00s.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

To be frank I think this is bull..

But does anybody know how fast the new 911 Turbo is at the Ring?

Isn't the Turbo slower then the GT3 which did 7:42?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

7:36 - 162.631 km/h - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, factory test driver Walther Röhrl (02)
7.39* - 161.575 km/h - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1395 kg, *mfr. (quote sport auto 05/06)
7:40 - 161.217 km/h – Bugatti 16/4 Veyron, 1001 PS/1980 kg (Wheels magazine Australia, 12/05)
7:40 - 161.217 km/h - Mercedes Benz SLR McLaren, Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04)
7:40 - 161.217 km/h - Porsche 997 Turbo, 480 PS/ ??? kg, Michelin Cup Sport tyres (Motortrend)
7:42* - 160.519 km/h – Ford GT, 550 PS/ 1521 kg (*as indicated by Octane magazine, 11/05)
7:42.9 - 160.207 km/h - Corvette Z06, 500 PS/1319 kg, Jan Magnusen, (Sporbilen, jun,26 05),

source:
Wheel Talk » Nurburgring Track Times


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

expect the GT-R to run faster than the GT3 Porsche, perhaps even equaling or surpassing the Carrera GT's time.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow if the new 997 Turbo is 7:40 I believe the new GTR could be as quick or even quicker

There are flamewars all over the American car forums about the new GTR vs. the Vette Z06. If the time is right it would be a bad news for the Vette fans


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

yes^^^ indeed, what i'm saying is that the GT-R is going to be at a Carrera GT level of performance, not the GT3 level. they're building a super car in an idiom resembling the Z-Tune R34 --a car introduced to establish dominance and a foreshadowing of impending slaughter. 

i see quite a few others whom are reluctant to call it like this, or are in disbelief or overly skeptical, naysaying. and those unconvinced will be in a for a little surprise. corvette is going to be taken to slaughter. as much as i respect the LS series engines (i own a 2006 Pontiac GTO with the LS2), it will not stand much of a chance against the "R35" or "BNC36" Nissan GT-R, not in overall performance of chassis and engine. 

this means, too, that Aston Martin is going down again. C6-R Corvette has been dominating Aston in LeMans. as a Nissan GT-R aficianado, i am more concerned with Porsche Carrera GT and Bugatti.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> what i'm saying is that the GT-R is going to be at a Carrera GT level of performance


It would be nice if you were right but I think that you are being incredibly optomistic there.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> what i'm saying is that the GT-R is going to be at a Carrera GT level of performance


It would be nice if you were right but I think that you are being incredibly optimistic there.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

moleman said:


> It would be nice if you were right but I think that you are being incredibly optimistic there.


7:36 - 162.631 km/h - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, factory test driver Walther Röhrl (02)

if the GT-R makes or approaches this, that is plenty of room to embarrass the 997tt, GT3, and put further pressure on Porsche's poster child of production performance. even if it makes 7:38, that would create the required uproar. it would be nipping at the heels of Carrera GT --exactly the outrageous blasphemy that we need.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

If it helps:
The new GTR will be a fast car, fast around the Ring-not the fastest, but defo the fastest car price-performance probably.
In addition to that, the world has not only sunny days, especially not the Ring, theses are usually the times where Carrera GT&co are sitting in the hot garages, and the GTR is running against rain and thunder . .:smokin:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i just got an updated Carrera GT Ring time:


7:28 - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/1475 kg, Walter Röhrl, (Autobild 07/04) 

i doubt the GT-R will debut at that level, but i stick by the 7:37 or 7:38 debut time out of the box. that will create excellent press coverage about how the GT-R did not just barely beat the 997tt and GT3, but instead slaughtered them outright. 

then over the 4 years of it's generation cycle, the lap times will only improve.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

This car is indeed very exciting, looking foreward to seeing it finalized. should be really great! Indeed id like to see it go above the Z06, mainly cause, i want some of those guys to stop treating Japanese cars without respect, such close minded thinking is very sad.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i maintain that the GT-R must go beyond the Z06 or the debut of the new GT-R will be a "so what" kind of a thing. the GT-R should also not just "barely keep up with" other makes --it must make headlines and this includes making better Nurburgring times than both Porsche 997tt, GT3, and Z06.

if the GT-R does not do this, it will be an embarrassment to Nissan and the long wait will have been very anti-climactic and "who cares." Nissan is aware of this reality.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moleman said:


> It would be nice if you were right but I think that you are being incredibly optimistic there.


Like what he said x2


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i don't think a 7:36 to 7:38 is incredibly optimistic. i think it's realistic. if it doesn't make around these times on debut, the GT-R will be regarded as a so-what kind of statement. it will be a new car unable to match or beat old times of older cars. in order to solidly make a headline of dominance over the Z06 and Porsche 997tt and GT3, the GT-R must at least make a 7:38. otherwise, sure it's impressive, but overall who cares. it barely matches up, then. and a 7:40 is a failure of mission.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol, it will be, what it will be. Nissan know how to build cars, its not new for them. They have their sights set on their competition be it one or more makes. in the end, i dont think id give a rats behind if the was slower than a Z06, id probably still want one, cause i like Nissan i like how they build their cars, and i like the fact that they are taking their sweet ass time tuning it properly and not rushing it like so many other car makers do. Personally, even if it took till 2010, whatever, id love it, would make for a great wedding present for me  either way, i love the car, i love the fact that they are doing it right. In the end. Im sure people will care, why not, not everyone want to buy a Porsche, or an american car, even if it matches up to those, for Nissan it opens up a market. And you can be sure, a few months after it release, the horde of Tuning companies in Japan will be littering their own cars with upgrades that will only make it better.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

It is a little optimistic, if the new GTR can make the Ring time between 7.41 - 7.45 I'm satisfied but as I said if the 997 Turbo did 7:40 at the Ring I don't see why the new GTR woun't coz the spy photos and reports comferm that the new GTR is as quick and even quicker around test track.

I sugest don't expect too much coz you'd end super disepointed if the car doesn't make that time.

If the GTR does make it to 7.40 it would be the best performance all around car you can get for the money. The Vette Z06 would no longer hold the position for being the best bang for buck performer.

What's going on in the US with the flamewars Vette vs. GTR is very sad. Most of the GTR owners in the UK don't relise that how much they're making fun and tramping the GTR. The Z06 is an extreemly good car but they call the GTR for being the most overrated in the world, in the sense of irony the Vette is the most overrated and arrogant of all IMO.

I hope the new GTR can make it within 7.40 to gain some respect finaly


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Rain said:


> Lol, it will be, what it will be. Nissan know how to build cars, its not new for them. They have their sights set on their competition be it one or more makes. in the end, i dont think id give a rats behind if the was slower than a Z06, id probably still want one,


I agree, the Z06 isn't all around car, not even close to either the Porsche Turbo or the GTR. People would want a whole out better car pact with technology, quality for the equal price, not some cheap plastic fantastic Ferrari clone alike :chuckle: Anyway just kidding, respect is what matters


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

You cant really blame the Ignorance of the americans that dont know about the GTR, sadly they hardly have any in their country at all. and few that do make it, are either trying hard not to be noticed, or the owner knows what he has, and doesnt need to prove anything to anyone. 

The US was all about muscle, its who can go fastest in a 1/4 mile, And as far as i know, the Japanese and even the Euro car builders know, its not all about that. There are of course now many more good American track cars, and its great to see them, but i can never see my self in a Vette. I dont think ive ever met one owner that hasnt been a real dick. im not saying they all are, but the ones ive met, have Zero respect for other cars, Specially the Japanese ones, Its just funny to see, that, technologically, the EU and Japan have left the US far, far behind and are able to produce power out puts equal to or above that of large displacement US cars. AND keep very high reliability rating. 

IF, one day, i want to get any American car, it wouldnt be a z06 or dodge or something like that, it would be a CSX4000 or '67 GT500, thats it, mainly because they are just iconic and amazingly beautiful cars.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> I agree, the Z06 isn't all around car, not even close to either the Porsche Turbo or the GTR. People would want a whole out better car pact with technology, quality for the equal price, not some cheap plastic fantastic Ferrari clone alike :chuckle: Anyway just kidding, respect is what matters


Corvette is not Ferrari, Aston Martin, or Porsche. it doesn't need to be. it never was any of these. 

as of late, Corvette has been beating the best of the best. Corvette doesn't need to apologize for it's shortcomings :smokin:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> I agree, the Z06 isn't all around car, not even close to either the Porsche Turbo or the GTR. People would want a whole out better car pact with technology, quality for the equal price, not some cheap plastic fantastic Ferrari clone alike :chuckle: Anyway just kidding, respect is what matters


Well, for the price the Z06 is a whole lotta car. Love em or hate em you have to admit that Chevy set the bar high...what can come close considering Mileage, 1/4 mile times, skid pad and fun to drive? Not much that I see on the road...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I understand the prime target was always the 911 Turbo, not the GT3.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

You're right Cem, the benchmark for the GT-R has always been the 911 Turbo. If you look at the spy photos, the GT-R is usually in caravan with a 911 Turbo. On the Ring, that is what it drives against. As far as Ring times go, most daily drivers will never have the talent to match numbers like that, and I agree that Nissan should have no problem meeting their Ring expectations.

As far as the American cars go, I agree with the concensus here that most American cars just don't measure up to their European/Japanese counterparts. There is a reason why the Toyota Camry is the number one selling car in the United States. That said, yes, Chevy did a wonderful thing with the Z06, but American cars are admittedly not built for track speed, but instead for outright straight-line speed. The United States has thousands of miles of open highway, and this is where most Americans stretch the legs of their cars. Unlike here, there is not a large 'trackday' contingent. 

Living all over the world has opened my eyes to the differing performance envelopes of other cars. I appreciate what the world does with tuning and performance, and yes, although I am American, I can admit that American cars lag far behind in performance. The GT-R will only solidify my opinion, and cause others to change their preconceptions about import build quality.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> You're right Cem, the benchmark for the GT-R has always been the 911 Turbo. If you look at the spy photos, the GT-R is usually in caravan with a 911 Turbo. On the Ring, that is what it drives against. As far as Ring times go, most daily drivers will never have the talent to match numbers like that, and I agree that Nissan should have no problem meeting their Ring expectations.
> 
> As far as the American cars go, I agree with the concensus here that most American cars just don't measure up to their European/Japanese counterparts. There is a reason why the Toyota Camry is the number one selling car in the United States. That said, yes, Chevy did a wonderful thing with the Z06, but American cars are admittedly not built for track speed, but instead for outright straight-line speed. The United States has thousands of miles of open highway, and this is where most Americans stretch the legs of their cars. Unlike here, there is not a large 'trackday' contingent.
> 
> Living all over the world has opened my eyes to the differing performance envelopes of other cars. I appreciate what the world does with tuning and performance, and yes, although I am American, I can admit that American cars lag far behind in performance. The GT-R will only solidify my opinion, and cause others to change their preconceptions about import build quality.


the best possible place for the Z06 *is on the track*, not the street as the car is terribly unrefined for street comforts. it's not a GT car and far from it, but it is a track slaughterhouse.

road racing is alive as ever in the United States. Cadillac's CTS-V made a strong impression in its 2004 rookie season. Cadillac's race-prepared CTS-Vs won the pole and posted a 1-2 finish in their competition debut in Sebring, Fla (IIRC Grand Am/Rolex). in 10 events, Cadillac posted three victories, four poles and five podium finishes.

from:
Grand-Am

_"The Grand American Road Racing Association was established in 1999 to return stability to major league sports car road racing in North America. As the organization begins its eighth season of competition in 2007, Grand-Am is universally regarded as one of the world's most competitive road racing organizations."_

among UDSM competitors (as the Grand Am series is open to international competition) Ford GT Cobra, Pontiac GTO, Corvette Z06, Cadillac are all present. 

to perpetuate the tired myth of America possessing only straight-line racing prowess is to grossly misrepresent the United States' motorsports programs and is highly myopic and disrespectful. please consider as well that in the 1960s the American Chaparrals won at the Nürburgring and Brands Hatch. GM and Chevrolet helped to develop the Chaparrals with some of the first attempts at pioneering aerodynamic downforce and the automatic transmission. Rolls Royce used the GM Turbo 400 transmissions for years. 

from:
Ford wants Mustangs to race in Europe, will face the Ford GT - Autoblog

'_Ford is expected to officially announce that it's already begun the homologation process for both its Ford Racing Mustang FR500C "Boy Racer" and Mustang FR500GT "Man Racer" to race in FIA GT4 and GT3 competitions, respectively. The FR500C has more than proven its on-track prowess in North American motorsports, where it currently is being run by many private teams in the Grand Am KONI Challenge Series. The more powerful FR500GT has yet to officially go racing, but there are hopes for a spec series to be run in conjunction with the 2008 Champ Car schedule. The homologation of both vehicles to meet FIA regulations is being handled by Canada-based Multimatic Motorsports, which developed the FR500GT in conjunction for Ford Racing."_

the United States is not all about drag racing. not whatsoever.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

You missed my point. I agree, the US isn't all about drag racing, but due to our topography and how we have laid down our interstate system, our American cars are not built with cornering prowess in mind. Pontiac GTO? You're kidding right, like anyone on this planet with any gasoline pulsing through their veins is going to chose a PONTIAC over an M3 or G35. Not going to happen...so, besides a beast on the road Z06, what choices are there for a dominant road-going American car? None, that's the truth. Cadillac build quality is suspect at times, when compared against its' competition, the Mercedes SL class. 

Sorry to hijack the thread. I guess I'm just excited, and thinking about handing over a nice deposit on the new GT-R gets me going. Can't wait to catch some Z06 owner in Germany on the 'ring (after more driving training); it will be entertaining watching as they struggle to keep up.

7 months and counting.... she will soon be unveiled. Anyone get a scent on what she might cost over here? I'm expecting a sizeable premium added in the United States....


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> You missed my point. I agree, the US isn't all about drag racing, but due to our topography and how we have laid down our interstate system, our American cars are not built with cornering prowess in mind. Pontiac GTO? You're kidding right, like anyone on this planet with any gasoline pulsing through their veins is going to chose a PONTIAC over an M3 or G35. Not going to happen...so, besides a beast on the road Z06, what choices are there for a dominant road-going American car? None, that's the truth. Cadillac build quality is suspect at times, when compared against its' competition, the Mercedes SL class.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread. I guess I'm just excited, and thinking about handing over a nice deposit on the new GT-R gets me going. Can't wait to catch some Z06 owner in Germany on the 'ring (after more driving training); it will be entertaining watching as they struggle to keep up.
> 
> 7 months and counting.... she will soon be unveiled. Anyone get a scent on what she might cost over here? I'm expecting a sizeable premium added in the United States....


i am not missing any point. Cadillac is one of the best built cars on the road today; Mercedes' quality is not superior across the board any longer. your broad-brush paints a misrepresentational picture. 

Cadillac XLR, for the money, is actually on par with Mercedes SL in nearly every aspect except for the SL being superior in torque. otherwise, it is not any more or less adequate. the notion of the Cadillac being far behind is just nonsense. in terms of style/performance and value it is on par with the Mercedes, personal tastes notwithstanding. 

handling out of the box on an M3 or G35 is superior to the GTO, but the GTO will absolutely annihilate both right away, and more so particularly if the suspension is tuned. i chose the GTO over the G35/V35 Skyline for this very reason, aside from the six-G35s-per-square-yard that abounds here in los angeles. and i'm an avid Nissan fan.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

OK. We can discuss this elsewhere....

Does anyone know, besides the announcements at the TMS, when we will find out pricing information? Any speculation besides what we already have seen in print media?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

looks like all we'll have is rumor for a bit longer. i'd just set the general dial to USD$70,000 give or take ten grand. personally i'm going to sit back and wait this one out a while. i love this culture but i'm in no hurry to buy one. i have an R32 GT-R that needs building back up. i'm not made of money so i'm going to have to wait. a USD$60 to 80 grand car will give you anywhere between $700 - $1000 per month car note. maybe a little more depending on your credit score and size of downpayment. i'd say most people will end up leasing it anyway as is the case with the G35/V35. about 90% of customers lease those. 

this is somewhat of a tangent but it's yet another speculation.


----------



## RAVINDER0001 (Apr 1, 2007)

firefighter81 said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted or not (I got this off another forum, but it was published in a magazine, so hopefully it's accurate!):



i ordered nissan skyline gt-r, the price for the car is $73000. i am from ny as well.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

RAVINDER0001 said:


> i ordered nissan skyline gt-r, the price for the car is $73000. i am from ny as well.


give us more details... how did Nissan N.A. allow you to preorder? I just contacted my hometown Nissan dealership to find out about deposits and when details will be released. I will update as to what they tell me....


----------



## SickWhips (Apr 25, 2007)

hey whats going on everyone new to the site. The deposit for the 08 GTR is $10,000 that means that when the car arrives depending on the number of deposits put down you will be the first one to get the car. The dealership here in Florida depending where you go will provide you with more details as made available by nissan. Put a deposit down, but changed my mind wanting a r34 gtr instead from japan. as for prices base model is around 55k vspec is 65-70k depending your options, and if you want the cf version it will cost a lovely grip ain't no point in mentioning price tag.


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

just like to add my 2 cent's.

the z06 is a fabulous car.

problem is it was made for the us market not uk. it is no good for our roads, and it's not made in rhd. anything over speeds of 140 mph and the car is hard to hold still.

the gtr is also a fab car

though some say not well built.
i say european driving at it's best. FULL STOP

a good friend of my brother's has a z06, and i love it 2 bit's.

not trying to turn this into a z06 v gtr thread.

and i also heard middlehurst are takin deposits on the r35 gtr (small deposit til the full spec of the car, and price was released, and anyone not happy will get a full refund). don't shoot the messenger. i should have asked them. 

and if it's true u lot can hurry up and sell me your r34's


----------

